# Highway Lighting



## Dorkwheeler (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone know how many watts those highway lights are that are on the really tall poles. They are the ones that can be lowered to the ground to change the bulbs. They are usually in clusters of 6-7 high pressure sodium lights.


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 23, 2006)

I think they are called High-Mast fixture; 80 to 100 feet tall average.

Each lamp is probably 400 to 1000 watts. Used to be a streetlight nut myself.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 24, 2006)

yuandrew said:


> I think they are called High-Mast fixture; 80 to 100 feet tall average.
> 
> Each lamp is probably 400 to 1000 watts. Used to be a streetlight nut myself.



What kind of lighting technology do they use?


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 24, 2006)

HID Metal Halide (Bright White) or Sodium Vapor (Orange)

I've seen some 80 foot high mast fixtures using a combination of Sodium and Metal Halide (half and half) along Highway 15 in Fontana.


----------



## Illum (Nov 24, 2006)

yuandrew said:


> HID Metal Halide (Bright White) or Sodium Vapor (Orange)
> 
> I've seen some 80 foot high mast fixtures using a combination of Sodium and Metal Halide (half and half) along Highway 15 in Fontana.



erm, theres still a few mercury vapor [blue] around, satisfies the roadlight application but its noisy and the wavelength of light doesnt do much good except to indicate the curb of the road.


----------

